# Retracting testicle



## JackAsserson (Mar 27, 2022)

Looked down at my dick today, noticed a lump next to it , figured I’d press on the lump. It’s my NUT! My nuts all the way up right next to my dick! Is this normal on TRT? It doesn’t seem like it’s shrunk any.


----------



## CJ (Mar 27, 2022)

Turn your heat up.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 27, 2022)

Idk if it’s normal or not but I’ve had it happen quite a few times when I’ve nutted. Hurts like shit.


----------



## CJ (Mar 27, 2022)

All kidding aside, I have it happen all the time. I just give it a little poke and it falls back into the sack.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

Smol balls


----------



## Fred457 (Mar 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Turn your heat up.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 27, 2022)

Supposedly when on exogenous testosterone the muscles in the scrotum are tight constantly. It’s literally impossible to have Old Man balls.


----------



## Jonjon (Mar 27, 2022)

When the wife is on top occasionally she plops down hard on em and up they go!
Just don’t wanna be like that one guy I heard about. He lost both of his up in him. Never could find them again. Good luck!


----------



## Nodus1 (Mar 27, 2022)

Pics, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 28, 2022)

nuts.. who needs them anyway..


----------



## Kraken (Mar 28, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen.



NO NO NO!  I'll take his word for it...


----------



## iGone (Mar 28, 2022)

The grape nut life sans HCG is a depressing one.


----------

